# 4Shared.com and side loading.



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

I am thinking about downloading something from 4Shared.com to my kindle fire so i can play Minecraft Pocket Edition and i am wondering how this is bad for my kindle or if i cant delete the app itself when i am done. Also if you know any better sites than 4Shared please tell.
Thanks,
Sean.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

It isn't bad for your Kindle Fire, assuming the file is the original and clean. However there is a possibility that the file has been altered from the original version, in which case it could be bad (Malware/Virus). I have used the site to acquire a few apps and haven't had any problems with them, but there is always that possibility when you are acquiring an app from a secondary market source. You should be able to delete the app when you are done with it, just like any other app you acquire, assuming again, that it is a clean file that doesn't make changes to your system.


----------



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks,
Sean.


----------

